# Strawberry Spinach



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Some where along the line, I have picked up some Strawberry Spinach seeds. :scratch It states that is an old -fashioned plant that dates back to 1600 in Monastery gardens.

The leaves are picked and cooked like spinach. The berries on the other hand have mixed reviews. Some say they are bland other say they are sweet and great in salads.

Has anyone grown them before?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have tried and nothing came up. It is suppose to be good for you, so I like to try something new every year and thought, why not. I got the seeds from bountiful gardens.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks ...

Guess I'll just plant them and see what happens.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I planted some last year. I planted too late for the "strawberries" to come out but the spinach greens themselves were really tasty. I'm hoping this year I'll actually get some berries off the plants


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

I Spring planted strawberry spinach 2 years and some grew to maturity my second try. My plants had great soil but were not "robust". My "berries" were yellow,not reddish, and tiny and seedy but had a nice enough flavor.By the time they had berries the leaves were not good anymore so I never wanted the whole stem in a salad. Mine didn't mature berries until the summer was very hot and I think that made them less edible. I'll bet if you have the right climate and timing they'll be fun. Since I have limited raised beds and want more"food" from my space, they weren't for me.


----------

